# Hybrid tinctorius x leucomolas



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I know some people are curious so I snapped some pictures of this animal which is claimed to be a hybrid, I do not know the morph of tinctorius used in the cross but would be fairly confident it was a standard readily available leucomelas.


----------



## allegedhuman (Nov 19, 2014)

Lemme guess, Preuss?


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I've stood there and listened to the kid at Preuss talk about how to mix tanks, explaining that it's important to have a terribilis to keep the rest of the frogs in line, since they're so dominant (according to him). It grates against me to no end to watch this misinformation be given, and to see them selling hybrids. I don't bother to argue, since I'd either be kicked out, or the poor customer would take me for no more than a rabble-rouser. So many people sadly take pet store employees' advice as if they were the golden authorities on animal husbandry. I can't count how many times I have heard, "But the guy/girl at the pet store said..."

I don't know where this frog is, but I have seen at least one hybrid for sale at Preuss before. I don't go there much, however, I fully expect that they have sold more than one.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

That certainly looks like a Preuss tank setup, anyway. Given that the OP is in Lansing, it's a pretty safe bet that's where this is.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

This view strengthens me against hybridization. I do not see anything beautiful! Among other things this poor frog looks a bit skinny.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

To be completely honest, I think it's rather pretty. That in no way means I condone any kind of hybridization.


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> To be completely honest, I think it's rather pretty. That in no way means I condone any kind of hybridization.


Kinda like giant banded imis.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Aldross said:


> Kinda like giant banded imis.


That was my initial thought when I saw it as well.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Yup, me too.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Rigel10, 
While I can agree being against hybridization, I can't say it is ugly. Just different. I fear that there would be uneducated folks who would just look at this as a neat cross and be susceptible to a quick purchase solely based on appearance. 



rigel10 said:


> This view strengthens me against hybridization. I do not see anything beautiful! Among other things this poor frog looks a bit skinny.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Not gonna lie, that's pretty nice looking. It actually does look like a giant banded imitator.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not seeing it, bandeds are typically more metallic orange or copper on black. There is an distinct metal "shine" to them.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

One of the better looking hybrids that I've seen. My guess would be Matecho/leuc. At least they are labeled correctly.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I really wouldn't label it as claiming to be hybrid as it clearly is. The important part is it is labeled as such. Plenty of people with hybrids and not labeling.


----------



## Darby (Oct 9, 2015)

Isn't this a BIG NO NO!?!! cross breeding!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonysly (Dec 7, 2004)

I can't believe some of the stuff going on in this hobby today. It's sad to see what some people will do for money- or attention... It is a cool looking frog though.


----------



## scooter7728 (Sep 1, 2014)

but is he selling it or just displaying it?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

tonysly said:


> I can't believe some of the stuff going on in this hobby today. It's sad to see what some people will do for money- or attention... It is a cool looking frog though.


This is not "going on in this hobby." This is one person/pet store, knowingly disrespecting the values of everyone else in the hobby.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Good looking frog, breeding that seems to be completely disrespecting the hobby though. For the most part none of these frogs in captivity will be reintroduced to save the species. I would think they'd have strict rules and guidelines for reintroduction of frogs to particular locals. However, it makes sense with how hard it is to get these frogs imported into the country that we don't ruin the genetics of these unique species. That being said, we need to work hard as a hobby not to inbreed as well.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

I think it is a beautiful animal but understand the reasons not to hybridize. The silver lining is that they are very obviously disclosing the genetics and not hiding it.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Why has this been dredged up again?

s


----------

